# Game Thread: Kings vs Lakers 4/15/05



## Pejavlade

<center>








*<center>(48-30)*
*<center> VS*
<center>








*<center>(34-43)*

*<center>STAPLES CENTER*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Chucky Atkins/Kobe Bryant/Caron Butler/ Devean George/Brian Grant

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center>Kings 124 Lakers 105*
<center>Box Score 
*<center> Lakers 105 Kings 124*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Peja Stojakovic*
<center>









*<center>PPG 20.4
<center>RPG 4.41
<center>APG 2.10
<center>Last Game Stats: 28min/12pts/5reb/3asts/1stl*


*<center>Kobe Bryant*
<center>









*<center>PPG 27.6
<center>RPG 6.00
<center>APG 5.90
<center>Last Game Stats: 38min/18pts/4reb/6asts/3stl/1blk*


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Predicition*

*Kings 111*
Lakers 98


Peja 23pts 7reb 4ast
Bibby 21pts 4reb 11asts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So you were able to make it huh. Great. :greatjob:

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Lakers 99

*Peja 24pts*
Kobe 28pts


----------



## ChristopherJ

Kings 116
Lakers 104


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

How we have done against them so far:

Game 1: Kings 109-106 Lakers 
Game 2: Lakers 115-99 Kings 
Game 3: Kings 124-105 Lakers


----------



## Hibachi!

Kings will take this one

114-105


----------



## Peja Vu

A bunch of days off to rest, and get some practice in. They will win this one, no doubt.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> A bunch of days off to rest, and get some practice in. They will win this one, no doubt.


It won't be as easy as todays game though. They always play tough at Staples.

We gotta be careful. :yes:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I expect them to play a bit better , but we will end up with the win : Kings 110 - Lakers 99

Peja :27 points,5 boards
Bibby : 21 points : 10 assists
K9 : 19 points, 15 boards.


----------



## underhill_101

i dont think this game will be as big of a blowout as sundays was but i think we will still win
my predition:

*kings 114*
lakers 107

*peja 31/5/2*
kobe 43/5/5


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

underhill_101 said:


> i dont think this game will be as big of a blowout as sundays was but i think we will still win
> my predition:
> 
> *kings 114*
> lakers 107
> 
> *peja 31/5/2*
> kobe 43/5/5


Yeah, thats true. It won't be a blowout. They won't allow that again. :laugh:

Will be much closer but a W for us. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Tests on Miller delayed one day*




> Tests originally scheduled for Monday to assess the healing of Kings center Brad Miller's fractured left fibula instead will be conducted today.
> 
> After Sunday's game, coach Rick Adelman said regardless of the test results, Miller will not practice this week during the team's four-day break. The Kings resume action Friday night against the Los Angeles Lakers at Staples Center.


-Sacramento Bee


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'm starting to think that we might even lose since we had so many days off.

Sometimes it's not good to rest too long. 

:whoknows:


----------



## NR 1

My predictions:

Kings 118
Lakers 109

Peja 27p 6r 3a
Bibby 20p 5r 9a
Kenny 16p 8r 3a


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Obituary: Kings' former trainer (and friend) dies at 69*




> The Kings lost a major and well-loved component of their organization's history Monday when former trainer Bill Jones passed away after a long bout with cancer.
> 
> Jones, 69, was the Kings' trainer for 23 years before retiring in 1995. His time spent with the team spanned its move from Kansas City to Sacramento, and his personable and honest manner touched many people.
> 
> *"He was a straight shooter and a good guy," said former Kings star Mitch Richmond, who now works in player development with the Golden State Warriors. "He loved life and loved his job, and he was a great guy to know. He was the kind of guy you worked with but also considered your friend beyond that."*











Bill Jones was considered a friend by former Kings star Mitch Richmond.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Signs good for Miller, Jackson*




> Injured Kings players Brad Miller and Bobby Jackson received good news about their potential return to action after being examined and tested Tuesday.
> 
> Geoff Petrie, president of basketball operations, said he hoped both players would be on the Kings' 12-man playoff roster.
> 
> "That's a decision for another day," said Petrie, whose team has four regular-season games left and will not have to submit its playoff roster until a few days before the postseason starts the weekend of April 23-24.
> 
> "I don't anticipate anything," Petrie added. "Neither has been released. Neither has practiced. We'll have to make that decision once they start doing more basketball-related activities. But I'm hopeful they are on the roster."
> 
> *The Kings want to add Miller to the frontline group that includes centers Brian Skinner and Greg Ostertag and forwards Kenny Thomas, Peja Stojakovic, Corliss Williamson and Darius Songaila.*


Great news so far. 

GO BRAD AND BJAX!!!


----------



## Twix

^Well, that news sounds like Kevin Martin won't make the PO roster.


My prediction:

Kings 109
Lakers 101

Pedja 29 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assists
Bibby 21 pts, 5 rebs, 10 assists
Thomas 22 pts, 13 rebs, 2 assists

Kobe 30 pts, 7 rebs, 6 assists
Vlade 9 pts, 5 rebs, 4 assists

GO KINGS!!!!

Both Kings and Lakers have enough rest before this game. We'll see Lakers coming out more aggressive since they're at home. This won't be a blowout game.


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 110
Lakers 81

Peja 37 pts
Bibby 22 pts

Kobe 14 pts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> ^Well, that news sounds like Kevin Martin won't make the PO roster.
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> Kings 109
> Lakers 101
> 
> Pedja 29 pts, 5 rebs, 5 assists
> Bibby 21 pts, 5 rebs, 10 assists
> Thomas 22 pts, 13 rebs, 2 assists
> 
> Kobe 30 pts, 7 rebs, 6 assists
> Vlade 9 pts, 5 rebs, 4 assists
> 
> GO KINGS!!!!
> 
> Both Kings and Lakers have enough rest before this game. We'll see Lakers coming out more aggressive since they're at home. This won't be a blowout game.


We need this one now since the Rockets are closing on us and are just .5 games away from being tied with us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Maloofs pay surprise $12 million on loan*




> There was no fanfare and certainly no cheesy mock-up of a giant check a la Publishers Clearinghouse.
> 
> Instead, a Sacramento Kings representative Wednesday quietly entered city Treasurer Tom Friery's office and surprised him with a $12 million check.
> 
> The unscheduled payment will whittle the team's $83.6 million city loan balance to less than $72 million.
> 
> "Wow, I'll be needing to get this to the bank," Friery said in an interview. "It's a good business decision by the Kings, and it's certainly appreciated by the city."
> 
> "It's no big deal," Brown said. "We've been making our interest payments and just decided to reduce our principal."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Kings notes: Former trainer is mourned by his successor*




> Kings trainer Pete Youngman received his start in the NBA because of his predecessor, the late Bill Jones. So Youngman was understandably saddened to learn that Jones died Monday of cancer.
> 
> "In college, you learn from your professors," Youngman said after Wednesday's practice, "and I had great professors at Ithaca College, but real-life experiences, practical athletic training and how to deal with people and different personalities was probably the best thing I learned from Bill."
> 
> Youngman said he was initially supposed to join the Kings to help out Jones for one week during training camp in 1993. Then Youngman said Jones nudged former Kings players Lionel Simmons, Wayman Tisdale and Mitch Richmond to speak to owner Jim Thomas, and suggest he be kept around.
> 
> *Dallas again? - *The Kings' first-round playoff opponent is yet to be determined, but should they retain the fifth spot in the Western Conference, they would meet the Dallas Mavericks in the postseason for the fourth consecutive season.
> 
> *Miller's health -* Adelman said he doesn't believe center Brad Miller will be ready for the start of the playoffs on the weekend of April 23-24.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Mark Kreidler: Forget about the dead legs: Peja is blooming this spring*




> It was such a great theory that you almost hate to see it go down in flames.
> 
> Peja Stojakovic kept going pffft during the NBA postseason because he had dead legs, you see, and dead legs are the result of too much basketball, and what he needed to do was quit all that international stuff in the summertime and he'd be fine.
> 
> And Stojakovic did that, almost exactly as the Kings asked. He skipped last summer's Olympics, not playing for his home country of Serbia-Montenegro. He mostly set basketball aside.
> 
> He also asked for a trade from the Kings and showed up to camp a little out of shape, but let's not get too far off track here. *The point is it's April in the first 82-game campaign after the Big Rest, and Stojakovic looks good. He's shooting his highest field-goal percentage - 46 - of any month this season.*
> 
> "I feel good," Stojakovic said Wednesday, "but I feel good (in past playoffs), too. I never looked for any excuse that I was tired or anything. I never said that. My shot wasn't going in, and that's it."


GO PEJA!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

vBookie Event: Kings @ Lakers (5) 4/15/05


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> vBookie Event: Kings @ Lakers (5) 4/15/05


Woohoooo!!

Gotta bet a THOUSAND on the Kings. :yes:


Everybody tell us how much you've bet.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Woohoooo!!
> 
> Gotta bet a THOUSAND on the Kings. :yes:
> 
> 
> Everybody tell us how much you've bet.


I betted 500 points. :bball: 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## NR 1

3000


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

:greatjob: to both of you. NR 1 and Twix. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Ailene Voisin: Answers are not that simple*




> Jermaine O'Neal is right about one thing. An age limit is not the answer. Any American old enough to die for his/her country should have the right to earn a living in their chosen profession, provided, of course, that they fulfill the other employment qualifications.
> 
> One can even understand why the Indiana Pacers star would make comparisons to professional baseball and hockey - both of which employ far fewer African Americans and routinely draft teenage prospects - and suspect that David Stern's proposal for a 20-year-old minimum age requirement had racial undertones.
> 
> *As is so often said, racism is America's original sin. The cleansing process is incomplete, even in sports.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Marcos Bretón: Kings' announcer a true rarity*




> There are some guys you don't appreciate fully until they are gone.
> 
> Then you say: Man, he was good. I wish I had told him what a pro he was, what a pleasure he was, what a talent he was.
> 
> Thankfully, Gary Gerould isn't going anywhere anytime soon. He remains faithfully as the enduring voice of the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> But as Gerould's 20th Kings season nears an end, it seems right to put aside the arena debacle and a turbulent team restructuring to appreciate the most consistent performer at Arco Arena.











* Hiring Gary Gerould was a decision that never came back to haunt the Kings. *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*To face Mavs, Kings need 4 on the floor*




> LOS ANGELES - If the Kings want to orchestrate their fourth playoff meeting in four seasons against the Dallas Mavericks, they can do so by winning their final four games of the regular season starting tonight at the Staples Center against the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> The Kings still can finish anywhere from fifth to seventh in the Western Conference, which means they still can match up against San Antonio, Phoenix, Seattle or Dallas. Either San Antonio or Phoenix will finish second and then would play the seventh-seeded team.
> 
> Memphis' loss Wednesday night at Houston limited their best possible season-ending record to 48-34, which is as poorly as the Kings can finish. However, Sacramento won the season series 3-0, and thereby would win the first playoff tiebreaker and finish no lower than seventh.
> 
> *Sacramento (48-30) will take a one-half game lead over Houston (48-31) and a one-game lead over the streaking Denver Nuggets (47-31) into tonight's matchup against the Lakers.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Lights go out on showtime*




> The Los Angeles Lakers, as it turns out, will be in the NBA playoff picture.
> 
> Kobe Bryant, specifically, won't be taking May off. He'll come to work as always, ready to flex his muscles and show his stuff during that special time when champions are made.
> 
> Except that he'll be lifting weights instead of Larry O'Brien trophies, watching instead of dominating. Three televisions hang in the Lakers' workout room, where Bryant will spend his next five months, the postseason in clear view but outside his grasp.
> 
> "After that last game, I'll be back in the gym doing my weight program, my shooting program, doing the same thing I used to do when I first came in the league," Bryant said. "Back in the gym, watching the games on TV, hoping to be there next year."
> 
> *Bryant got what he wanted this season - to be the man, the face of the franchise, the player with expectations and acclaim heaped upon his shoulders. All-Star center Shaquille O'Neal was traded to the Miami Heat, a calculated sacrifice by Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak in an effort to retain the younger Bryant.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento (48-30) at LA Lakers (34-44) 10:30 pm EDT



> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings seek a sweep of a home-and-away series with the Los Angeles Lakers when the teams meet Friday at the Staples Center.
> 
> The Kings have won three in a row, including a 124-105 victory over the Lakers last Sunday at home.
> 
> *The Kings, who are averaging 121.7 points during their three-game winning streak, enter Friday in fifth place in the Western Conference, one-half game ahead of the Houston Rockets (48-31).*
> 
> *The Kings have won two of the first three meetings and can clinch just their fourth season series win over the Lakers since moving to Sacramento before the 1985-86 season. *



GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

* Sacramento Kings Team Report - April 15*




> (Sports Network) - The playoff-bound Sacramento Kings go for their fourth straight win, as they visit the disappointing Los Angeles Lakers on Friday at the Staples Center.
> 
> *The Kings are No. 5 in the Western Conference and hold a slim 1/2 game lead over sixth-seeded Houston. The Rockets, who are just 1/2 game ahead of No. 7 Denver, are off until Saturday when they host the Nuggets at the Toyota Center. The Lakers will not participate in the postseason for the first time since 1994.*
> 
> It is the fourth and final meeting of the season between the clubs. Sacramento defeated the Lakers on November 26th at the Staples Center and on April 10th at ARCO Arena, while the Lakers beat the Kings, 115-99, on December 16th at Sacramento.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Report: Kings owners helping Vegas get All-Star Game*




> Las Vegas is negotiating to host the 2007 NBA All-Star Game and the Kings owners are involved in bringing the game to the city, the Las Vegas Review-Journal reported in Friday's editions.
> 
> If awarded, it would be the first time a city without an NBA franchise would be awarded the event.
> 
> The Review-Journal reported NBA Commissioner David Stern, a staunch opponent of legalized betting on the league's games, became receptive to the proposal after Goodman secured over the last 10 days assurances from Las Vegas' gaming companies that they would not accept wagers on the game, which would be played at the Thomas & Mack Center.


Is this a sign that the team will get moved there? :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Gotta bet a THOUSAND on the Kings. :yes:


Done!!! :clap:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> * Hiring Gary Gerould was a decision that never came back to haunt the Kings. *


^I didn't know he had a jesery of his own? 

Gary's one of the best, IMO!! I always listen to Kings games on the radio and it's never the same when Gary isn't doing the PBP. Sometimes Koz fills in and he annoys me. :laugh: Makes me miss Gary. I hope the Maloofs continue their contract with Gary!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> ^I didn't know he had a jesery of his own?
> 
> Gary's one of the best, IMO!! I always listen to Kings games on the radio and it's never the same when Gary isn't doing the PBP. Sometimes Koz fills in and he annoys me. :laugh: Makes me miss Gary. *I hope the Maloofs continue their contract with Gary!!*


Me too. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hey guys, if you have NBATV, right now they're showing Game 5 of 2002 Western Conference Finals, between the Kings and the Lakers. The game has just started.

Watch if you want to see Vlade, Christie in Kings uniform.


----------



## Pejavlade

20000 on Kings vs Lakers. :biggrin:


----------



## LJD

Lakers-105
Kings-103
Kobe-36 pts.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Hey guys, if you have NBATV, right now they're showing Game 5 of 2002 Western Conference Finals, between the Kings and the Lakers. The game has just started.
> 
> Watch if you want to see Vlade, Christie in Kings uniform.


Don't forget Webb, Hedo and Scot....


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Lets get this party started... i wanna see more Special K, more House and more Mo  (dare i say Ostertag ?)


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

double post


----------



## Ghiman

Dear Sacramento Kings, 

Please try not to embarass the Lakers and blow 'em out by 30 points. 

Thank you in advance. 

A Laker Fan

PS: Kings should cover the spread easily, 1000 points baby!


----------



## Twix

What I'm worry about is the Kings coming out and taking the Lakers lightly. 


Btw, I heard that Kobe isn't playing tonight because of his wife having some health (pregnancy) problem??


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Twix said:


> What I'm worry about is the Kings coming out and taking the Lakers lightly.
> 
> 
> Btw, I heard that Kobe isn't playing tonight because of his wife having some health (pregnancy) problem??


Hmm... the team only gets better without Kobe, your right could be a dangerous game... i would like to get to the 6th seen but not by losing to the Lakers :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

I am sick of seeing all these Laker games on ESPN, TNT, ABC and stuff. Jeez there are way too much of their games on national TV. Hopefully next year their amount of games on tv are reduced.


----------



## Hibachi!

Kekai23 said:


> I am sick of seeing all these Laker games on ESPN, TNT, ABC and stuff. Jeez there are way too much of their games on national TV. Hopefully next year their amount of games on tv are reduced.


Nationally televised games are chosen before the season starts... Which is why teams such as the Suns and Sonics aren't on TV as much... People were very interested as to how the Lakers were going to do before the season started, now they know what has happened... I expect it to be severely reduced, although people do like seeing the Lakers go down in flames, and the NBA knows that.


----------



## Hibachi!

Unfortunately guys... I am not going to be here for this game, I sincerely apologize and I know my participation hasn't been so great. So I'm going to give a brief synopsis of what I think will happen. The Lakers and Kings will go head to head for the first quarter and a half, exchanging baskets... After that, the Kings will continue to hit their shots, while the Lakers will not. Peja, Skinner, Bibby, and Mobley will all have big games. Also having a big game I expect is Darius Songaila... The Kings will win this by 8+ points... I'm going to say... 109-94. Good luck with the game thread guys... And GO KINGS!


----------



## Twix

What if next year the Hornets does well (not sure if they will, but just using them as an example) then some people will start thinking why aren't they doing any Hornets games on National TV. Lakers will always get some kind of national TV air because they have Kobe, from LA and they're the Lakers. 


I heard that Chris Mihm will be playing tonight??

Game is about to start...GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix

15-15 Lakers 7 min in 1st Qtr.

Both team shooting well...especially Pedja!!  He already got 11 pts!


----------



## Twix

Hardly any Laker fans at Staple tonight. I guess most decided to watch at home or do something else?


----------



## NR 1

Go KINGS :banana:


----------



## Twix

They just did a commerical of Joe & Gavin thanking Kings fans...sweet!


----------



## Twix

Oh no!!! Pedja looks hurt?!  :gopray: Please don't let it be anything bad!! :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Oh no!!! Pedja looks hurt?!  :gopray: Please don't let it be anything bad!! :gopray:


What happened??


I came from work early. :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

what happened? is he okey?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 25-23 Lakers 

1stQ with 4 minutes left..

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mobley with 2. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 27-23 Lakers

Kings have the ball...


----------



## NR 1

He started very well 14pts fg 5/6 3p 4/4


----------



## Twix

Grant just said that PEdja isn't coming back into the game!!! 

Not sure what happen..he was shooting a 3 then he started touching by his thigh. They called a Timeout and he went to the lockerroom. Now he's not coming back!!  THIS SUCKS. Get better soon, Pedja!!!! :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby misses,

Atkins misses, Walton rebound, odom misses, Skinner rebound.

Bibby misses a three and Skinner the rebound and an easy layup.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Grant just said that PEdja isn't coming back into the game!!!
> 
> Not sure what happen..he was shooting a 3 then he started touching by his thigh. They called a Timeout and he went to the lockerroom. Now he's not coming back!!  THIS SUCKS. Get better soon, Pedja!!!! :gopray:


Damn that sucks. :sad:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Michelle Tafoya just reporting that he's out for tonight and thats all they know for now. :nonono:

Not again. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SKinner makes a free throw,,

Kings 30-25 Lakers.

Vlade is in.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They just showed Skinner, Thomas and Williamson, what they're averaging after they were traded to us. :clap:


----------



## Twix

Please help pray that PEdja gets better soon..most likely before the playoffs!! :gopray:

Heheheh....Vlade's in and got an offenisve foul !


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings have the ball again.

A minute and a half left. 

We need to close this quarter right. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Please help pray that PEdja gets better soon..most likely before the playoffs!! :gopray:
> 
> Heheheh....Vlade's in and got an offenisve foul !


Isn't it ironic Twix, that every season something happens to us. :nonono:

It's like we're cursed.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Vlade misses, Bibby the rebound, Williamson on the other side gets fouled.

Free throws coming up.


----------



## Twix

I like how Corliss runs the floor... 

Hey, Kevin Martin is in!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 32-25 Lakers

1stQ with a minute left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I like how Corliss runs the floor...
> 
> Hey, Kevin Martin is in!!!


:banana::clap::cheers:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lakers ball with 21 seconds left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 32-29 Lakers

Atkins makes two and a foul, :nonono:

:10 left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Timeout Lakers.

3.6 seconds left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Get on MSN pejavlade.

Do you have MSN Twix?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 34-29 Lakers

FIRST QUARTER IS OVER!


GO KINGS!!!

Keep it up guys. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hope we get more news on Peja later on tonight. Hopefully it's nothing. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Second Quarter coming up shortly. :yes:

So Songaila will play in Pejas place or what? Or Evans?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Some Kings fans in the game. 


:laugh:

When have you seen that.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

They're saying Peja injured his groin. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 36-29 Lakers


Second quarter has started. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hopefully Kmart repeats the game he had last time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

GO PETE CARRILL!!!!

Man isn't he good or what? (at basketball) :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 36-32 Lakers


Kings ball...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

House with 2.

Kings 38-32 Lakers 

:banana:


----------



## Twix

The news on Pedja is that he have a groin problem... If it's bad, he might be out the whole season? 

They interviewed Adelman about Brad (this was tape at Kings practice room). Adelman said right now they have to be caution because he's still not in shape and healthy yet. :gopray: In the background, there's Pedja practice shooting... 

Then they showed a clip of Brad sitting by the Kings bench. LOL...he sure grew a beard. :laugh: They also had a clip of Brad shooting before game. He still have a pad on his leg. But Grant and Jerry said they don't think Brad is even ready to play.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

George with a three. :nonono:


Also have the ball again.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> The news on Pedja is that he have a groin problem... If it's bad, he might be out the whole season?
> 
> They interviewed Adelman about Brad (this was tape at Kings practice room). Adelman said right now they have to be caution because he's still not in shape and healthy yet. :gopray: In the background, there's Pedja practice shooting...
> 
> Then they showed a clip of Brad sitting by the Kings bench. LOL...he sure grew a bread. :laugh: They also had a clip of Brad shooting before game. He still have a pad on his leg. But Grant and Jerry said they don't think Brad is even ready to play.


Thanks for the info Twix. 

Keep us informed about Peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 39-35 Lakers


They're talking about Walton. Comong guys talk about the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 41-35 Lakers

Lakers have the ball.

Comon guys, defense...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Timeout. 

Lakers shorthanded and so are we. No Peja, Brad or BJax. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade are you here or what??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 41-37 Lakers

2ndQ with 8:34 left.....


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mobley fouled. 

Free throws coming up....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 42-37 Lakers

Walton with a crazy pass, :laugh:

Kings ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Songaila is fouled. 

Songaila JEGA!!!! ( to Zalgirinis)


----------



## Twix

It seem like almost every Kings posession so far, they're going to the FT line.

Grant said that Pedja have a STRAIN GROIN...  
:gopray: PLEASE GET BETTER SOON, PEDJA!!!

Hey, Joe and Gavin is sitting on Jack's seats!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Songaila makes 1. 

Kings 43-37 Lakers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> It seem like almost every Kings posession so far, they're going to the FT line.
> 
> Grant said that Pedja have a STRAIN GROIN...
> :gopray: PLEASE GET BETTER SOON, PEDJA!!!
> 
> Hey, Joe and Gavin is sitting on Jack's seats!


Is Jack there?? :laugh:

Yeah, get well Peja. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 43-37 Lakers

Kings get the ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sasha gets fouled. He looks young huh.


So Odom is out too?? Wow. :laugh:

I just saw him now in street clothes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 43-39 Lakers

2ndQ with 6:47 left....

GO KINGS!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Jones fouled, will go at the free throw line. 


Kings 43-39 Lakers


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Is Jack there?? :laugh:
> 
> Yeah, get well Peja. :gopray:


No, I don't see Jack at the game...he's gone fishing!! :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 43-40 Lakers


They're talking about Peja before the injury.

Had made 4 three pointers. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> No, I don't see Jack at the game...he's gone fishing!! :laugh:


He probably is. :laugh:

One thing that surprises me is that they almost never show Petrie. Is he at the games or what?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 45-40 Lakers


5:40 Left....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

If I was Adelman I'd take a TO right now. Rest the guys a bit.

Kings 47-42 Lakers


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Sasha gets fouled. He looks young huh.
> 
> 
> So Odom is out too?? Wow. :laugh:
> 
> I just saw him now in street clothes.


Yep...still no Odom. And Sasha do look young! :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Like I knew. :laugh:

Time Out guys. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

Go Kings i want to play you guys in the 1st round.But anyways you know that we are cursed since we won the regular season series against you guys and yeah im a mavs fan.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He probably is. :laugh:
> 
> One thing that surprises me is that they almost never show Petrie. Is he at the games or what?


I think he goes to some road games. If not, he's out scouting. But I believe he's at 98% home games. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Yep...still no Odom. And Sasha do look young! :laugh:


We gotta win this game. No Odom and Kobe. 

Comon guys!!!!

:laugh: at Sasha. Shave the beard and looks like he's in highschool.


----------



## Twix

They showed Brad going to talk with Joe & Gavin. :laugh: 


This 2nd Qtr has been pretty ugly for both teams.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> Go Kings i want to play you guys in the 1st round.But anyways you know that we are cursed since we won the regular season series against you guys and yeah im a mavs fan.


Whuts up man?? 

I want to play you guys also. :yes:

GO KINGS AND MAVS!!! (into first round matchup)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 51-42 Lakers


I agree it has been an ugly quarter.

At least we're winning. :whoknows:

How about Tag? I saw him at the end of the bench.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mihm at the free throw line.

Makes one.

Kings 51-43 Lakers


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix

I can hear Kings fans cheering at the game. 

Grant said that they way how both teams are shooting so many FTs, the game won't end until midnight. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby with a layup. :clap:

Ain't he quick or what. :yes:


----------



## Twix

Wow...Walton just missed an open layup.  :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I can hear Kings fans cheering at the game.
> 
> Grant said that they way how both teams are shooting so many FTs, the game won't end until midnight. :laugh:


True. :laugh:

I know we'll be up till then. :greatjob:


----------



## Twix

Thanks for leaving Cat and earlier PEdja open for those 3s!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 61-45 Lakers

We're starting to get away. :clap: 

GO KINGS!!!

2ndQ with 1:56 left...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks for leaving Cat and earlier PEdja open for those 3s!!


Yeah, or otherwise they would be ahead of us. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Thomas with two. :clap:

Kings 63-47 Lakers


Man Thomas is playing great again tonight. Must really like playing against the Lakers. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 63-49 Lakers

2ndQ with 1:10 left....


----------



## Twix

Thomas is heating up!! :clap: GO KINGS!


----------



## Twix

OMG, Jerry Reynolds is so funny. He said as a joke...FTs sure is fun to watch. :laugh:


----------



## mavsmania41

You think you can take us this season in the playoffs ? we will see I like our chances against anyone tho the way Avery has us playing we will be tough.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 65-50 Lakers

21 seconds left...

Butler at the free throw line....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> OMG, Jerry Reynolds is so funny. He said as a joke...FTs sure is fun to watch. :laugh:


:laugh:

I guess you're watching it at the local channel.

I'm watching ESPN. Not good commentators. :nonono:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I guess you're watching it at the local channel.
> 
> I'm watching ESPN. Not good commentators. :nonono:


Yeah, I'm watching it on Local TV. :yes:


----------



## Twix

mavsmania41 said:


> You think you can take us this season in the playoffs ? we will see I like our chances against anyone tho the way Avery has us playing we will be tough.


I think Kings will do well vs Mavs. But now that Pedja's hurt...I don't know. 

:gopray: Get well soon Pedja!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Kings 67-52 Lakers*

SECOND QUARTER IS OVER!

HALFTIME!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41

I will say Terry doesnt play well against Bibby Other than that we gotta worry about peja thats it. Dirk the Big German will be too much to handle.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> You think you can take us this season in the playoffs ? we will see I like our chances against anyone tho the way Avery has us playing we will be tough.


Well if Peja is not playing the no. 

If he was playing I would say yes but damn your team is good. Gotta be honest here. It's Spurs, Heat and Dallas who have the best chances, and don't forget the Pistons.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Man... im not having fun, we are blowing out the Lakers but Peja's hurt


----------



## mavsmania41

For sure the pistons are vastly under the radar i would look out for them They might just peak at the right time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> I will say Terry doesnt play well against Bibby Other than that we gotta worry about peja thats it. Dirk the Big German will be too much to handle.


:laugh: He sure will. We're hoping Songaila will be able to handle him. :whoknows:

But without Peja I think you guys will easily beat us. :nonono:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

mavsmania41 said:


> I will say Terry doesnt play well against Bibby Other than that we gotta worry about peja thats it. Dirk the Big German will be too much to handle.


Bibby> Terry , Mobley > Howard , Peja > Finley, Dirk > K9 , Miller > Dampier.... Dirk will be too much too handle but who esle ?


----------



## Tersk

With Peja, we'd win anyway


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Man... im not having fun, we are blowing out the Lakers but Peja's hurt


Look at the bright side. We're winning and we're up by 15. And its only half time. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> With Peja, we'd win anyway


Yeah, sure. Like you won last year. :yes:


----------



## mavsmania41

One Thing that bothers Dirk is a smaller guy like shawn marion and last year James Posey did a Number on him.that will hold him down around only 20 instead of 30. But Dirk has developed into a decent passer. And if you foul him you pay the price an 85% free throw shooter.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thomas is heating up!! :clap: GO KINGS!


He sure has. :yes:


KEEP IT UP KENNY!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I will just feel alot better when i find out when Peja is coming back... its a pull , so im thinking a week ? Hopefully ? How long did it take him to come back from it before ?


----------



## Twix

Pedja's a 92% FT shooter.




DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, sure. Like you won last year. :yes:


:laugh:

We don't even know if we'll be facing the Mavs in the first round yet. Nuggets and Rockets are too close. Right now, I'm just worry about the Kings being healthy and doing well.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think Josh Howard could slow Peja Down some but we have the best Euro player Hands down in Dirk.Peja is the 2nd best just like yall will be in the Pacific division as long as the Suns play the Mavs old style of ball. Textbook basketball is the way to go I'd rather see the mavs score 95 and win playoffs series then score 120 points and still lose.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> One Thing that bothers Dirk is a smaller guy like shawn marion and last year James Posey did a Number on him.that will hold him down around only 20 instead of 30. But Dirk has developed into a decent passer. And if you foul him you pay the price an 85% free throw shooter.


Yeah, thats true. Thats why we're hoping that Songaila will come close to handling him. He's 6-8 I believe. :whoknows:


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk is more of a man than Peja will ever be and how come last year yall gave Peja the Ron Artest defensive reputation after he stoped the Big 3 each of them had a shot to win a game last year. That last game Peja fouled Dirk he just didnt get the call 3 games decided by 2 points or less. The series could have went either way.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Pedja's a 92% FT shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> We don't even know if we'll be facing the Mavs in the first round yet. Nuggets and Rockets are too close. Right now, I'm just worry about the Kings being healthy and doing well.


Yeah, thats true. Just get well guys. Don't worry about the seeding. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> I will just feel alot better when i find out when Peja is coming back... its a pull , so im thinking a week ? Hopefully ? How long did it take him to come back from it before ?


I'm thinking it was a week. :whoknows:

Hopefully it is a week. Any longer will jeopardize our hopes for going to second round. :sad:


----------



## Tersk

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Bibby> Terry , Mobley > Howard , Peja > Finley, Dirk > K9 , Miller > Dampier.... Dirk will be too much too handle but who esle ?


_Bibby > Terry/Harris_...Only just though, remember the first game of the season when Devin was starting? He held Mike Bibby to only 8 points
_Mobley < Howard_....Wow dude, you gotta be ****ting me if say Mobleys better. Besides, Howard will be matched on Peja
_Peja > Finley._..Findawg is playing inspired basketball lately, we even had some Vintage Finley with 3 dunks against the Blazers..Will Peja even be playing
_K9 < Dirk_....no doubts about it, Dirk owns K9
_Miller > Damper .._Except Miller will be coming back from a 6 week injury, and Damp will be fully recovered from his injury

I'd call the starting lineups even, because despite having the 3-2 advantage...the 2 we have are much bigger

*Bench*
_Jerry Stackhouse, Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels, Alan Henderson, Shawn Bradley, Devin Harris >>>> Greg Ostertag, Darius Songalia, Brian Skinny, Corliss Williamson, Eddie House and Maurice Evans

_Mavericks get the bench advantage easily here, and with the way we've been playing since AJ (11-2, Winning by like 13PPG), no-one can stop us


----------



## mavsmania41

I gotta admit tho yall stole Brad Miller from us at the last moment. WE had him him and Petetrie got in on him and stole him from the mavs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk is more of a man than Peja will ever be and how come last year yall gave Peja the Ron Artest defensive reputation after he stoped the Big 3 each of them had a shot to win a game last year. That last game Peja fouled Dirk he just didnt get the call 3 games decided by 2 points or less. The series could have went either way.


It could have but we they beat the Mavs 3-1. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix

Cool!! They just did a clip of Kings being in the Playoffs! :clap: It was like as a good movie trailer!! 
It started off showing the words: FAITH...COURAGE...LOVE...BELIEVE...TRUST...etc. Then showed clips of Kings winning and cheering, etc while the music in the background goes on. Then it ends with 2005 NBA PLAYOFF...COMING SOON.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> I gotta admit tho yall stole Brad Miller from us at the last moment. WE had him him and Petetrie got in on him and stole him from the mavs.


Thats why Petrie deserves to be mentioned as the best GM in the league. :clap:


----------



## mavsmania41

Arco Arena Is a tough place to play I still think your arena is the sixth man. The AAC is aight but nothing like Arco. it reminds me of Reunion Areana Dallas's old arena that place would rock when the stars won the cup in hockey.


----------



## Twix

Elston Turner just said that Pedja will be OUT UNTIL PLAYOFFS!!!!  
He also said that Pedja has a slight strain groin. It's too dangerous to bring him back so they're not taking any chances and letting him rest until POs. :gopray:

I can't believe this. 

PLEASE GET BETTER SOON, PEDJA!!! :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> _Bibby > Terry/Harris_...Only just though, remember the first game of the season when Devin was starting? He held Mike Bibby to only 8 points
> _Mobley < Howard_....Wow dude, you gotta be ****ting me if say Mobleys better. Besides, Howard will be matched on Peja
> _Peja > Finley._..Findawg is playing inspired basketball lately, we even had some Vintage Finley with 3 dunks against the Blazers..Will Peja even be playing
> _K9 < Dirk_....no doubts about it, Dirk owns K9
> _Miller > Damper .._Except Miller will be coming back from a 6 week injury, and Damp will be fully recovered from his injury
> 
> I'd call the starting lineups even, because despite having the 3-2 advantage...the 2 we have are much bigger
> 
> *Bench*
> _Jerry Stackhouse, Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels, Alan Henderson, Shawn Bradley, Devin Harris >>>> Greg Ostertag, Darius Songalia, Brian Skinny, Corliss Williamson, Eddie House and Maurice Evans
> 
> _Mavericks get the bench advantage easily here, and with the way we've been playing since AJ (11-2, Winning by like 13PPG), no-one can stop us


Nice post theo. :greatjob:

I kinda agree with you. It will just be hard to beat you guys now that Peja is out. (maybe he'll be back, nobody knows yet.)

As for the bench I'd say we're tied. We also have Bjax. One of the best bench PGs out there.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Theo! said:


> _Bibby > Terry/Harris_...Only just though, remember the first game of the season when Devin was starting? He held Mike Bibby to only 8 points
> _Mobley < Howard_....Wow dude, you gotta be ****ting me if say Mobleys better. Besides, Howard will be matched on Peja
> _Peja > Finley._..Findawg is playing inspired basketball lately, we even had some Vintage Finley with 3 dunks against the Blazers..Will Peja even be playing
> _K9 < Dirk_....no doubts about it, Dirk owns K9
> _Miller > Damper .._Except Miller will be coming back from a 6 week injury, and Damp will be fully recovered from his injury
> 
> I'd call the starting lineups even, because despite having the 3-2 advantage...the 2 we have are much bigger
> 
> *Bench*
> _Jerry Stackhouse, Keith Van Horn, Marquis Daniels, Alan Henderson, Shawn Bradley, Devin Harris >>>> Greg Ostertag, Darius Songalia, Brian Skinny, Corliss Williamson, Eddie House and Maurice Evans
> 
> _Mavericks get the bench advantage easily here, and with the way we've been playing since AJ (11-2, Winning by like 13PPG), no-one can stop us


 One of those loses came from us... Brian Skinner and Daruis Songila off the bench is better than your from court off the bench... and are we forgetting Bobby Jackson.... and wow... Howard hasnt proven anything yet, the guy isnt a good jump shooter, he just attacks the rim... once you just stay in front of Howard he passes the ball.. Mobley is a proven scored/defender and player in the NBA... he is better than Howard...


----------



## mavsmania41

I hand it to Donnie tho he found the right pieces to complement Dirk and we arnt eating Nash's contract i hate to say it but we are better off without NAsh. At least we actually got some value for Jamison and Walker. dont yall get some draft picks tho from the Sixers ?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Peja is out till the playoffs... why god ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Elston Turner just said that Pedja will be OUT UNTIL PLAYOFFS!!!!
> He also said that Pedja has a slight strain groin. It's too dangerous to bring him back so they're not taking any chances and letting him rest until POs. :gopray:
> 
> I can't believe this.
> 
> PLEASE GET BETTER SOON, PEDJA!!! :gopray:


Yeah, just heard that. :nonono:

GET WELL PEJA!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 73-60 Lakers

3rdQ with 9:00 left


----------



## mavsmania41

Well Marquis is better than Evans or Martin and we got Darrel Armstrong the scrappy veteran thats not affraid to take the foul. We got someone on our bench that does a little bit of everything. Alan Henderson this guy does nothing but play hard on the defensive end and get offensive rebounds and put backs. i msorry but your bench isnt anything compared to mavs or Spurs Bench.


----------



## Tersk

Does clamping some of the best offensive players in the league not mean anything? We don't need his offense, we use his defense to clamp others..like Peja..If you seriously tihnk Cuttino Mobley > Josh Howard, well, I don't know what to say


Oops, I forgot Bobby Jackson. Lucky you Kings have got him back, when was the last tme he played again? And your expecting him to make a big difference​


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> I hand it to Donnie tho he found the right pieces to complement Dirk and we arnt eating Nash's contract i hate to say it but we are better off without NAsh. At least we actually got some value for Jamison and Walker. dont yall get some draft picks tho from the Sixers ?


No picks, :laugh:

Just these three players, skinner, williamson and thomas. It's ok though because we got rid of CWebbs contract.


----------



## Twix

To Mavs fans: There's a Kings game on right now, so sorry if I don't answer your questions as much.  Perhaps after the game.


----------



## mavsmania41

Can anyone say over the hill on Booby Jackson just another Nick van Exel with his best years behind him.


----------



## Pejavlade

I serious cant belive this is happening, looks like every year we get screwed. Looked like Peja was lighting up opponets and then he gets injuried today and is out until playoffs. This is a sad sad day for me hopefully he will be 100% during playoffs so people cant flame him if he doesn't perform to his capability.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Does clamping some of the best offensive players in the league not mean anything? We don't need his offense, we use his defense to clamp others..like Peja..If you seriously tihnk Cuttino Mobley > Josh Howard, well, I don't know what to say
> 
> 
> Oops, I forgot Bobby Jackson. Lucky you Kings have got him back, when was the last tme he played again? And your expecting him to make a big difference​


Yeah, he's been out all season but we "hope" he'll make a difference. Noone knows. We just hope. :gopray:


----------



## Twix

OMG!! :laugh: Walton missed ANOTHER open layup!  :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice move by Luke to bad he could not finish that, first decent move I've seen him put on.


----------



## Tersk

Twix said:


> To Mavs fans: There's a Kings game on right now, so sorry if I don't answer your questions as much.  Perhaps after the game.


Thats alright, we'll just assume that your ignoring us because your scared


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I serious cant belive this is happening, looks like every year we get screwed. Looked like Peja was lighting up opponets and then he gets injuried today and is out until playoffs. This is a sad sad day for me hopefully he will be 100% during playoffs so people cant flame him if he doesn't perform to his capability.


It's gonna be pretty hard for him to play good after the injury. Defense will go up because it's playoffs and he will be coming back from the injury and it will suck.

Expect more bad press from the media after he doesn't play good. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Thats alright, we'll just assume that your ignoring us because your scared


:laugh:

You're funny theo, did you know that??

Wonder if you'll be funny after we'll send you fishing. :laugh:


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> No picks, :laugh:
> 
> Just these three players, skinner, williamson and thomas. It's ok though because we got rid of CWebbs contract.


I had a look at that contract the other day, that is one big massive disgusting contract. CWebb will be earning 22 million in like 4 years time..egh


----------



## Pejavlade

K9 with a nice looking jumpshot. Tough luck Mobley almost had another sweet dish.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Nice move by Luke to bad he could not finish that, first decent move I've seen him put on.


Same here. 

Very good move. Might have been a foul. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> I had a look at that contract the other day, that is one big massive disgusting contract. CWebb will be earning 22 million in like 4 years time..egh


I know. :laugh:

So we give him and get 3 decent players who we can trade without a problem or keep and still be good. So Petrie does it again. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Same here.
> 
> Very good move. Might have been a foul. :whoknows:


I dont know tough call maybe he rushed it a little. :whoknows:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Tell you the truth Theo, i dont wanna play the Mavs, i dont think anyone wants to play them right now... Maybe we get lucky and lose 2 games next week and finish at 6...


----------



## Twix

Cat was a bit too fast there...getting too excited.


----------



## mavsmania41

Your fans actually cheered for Webber I thought that was pretty cool cuz the Mavs fans sorta Booed NAsh.


----------



## Pejavlade

I just noticed we play back to back tommorw vs PHX, I was really anticipating this game but with Peja out it will be hard for us to beat them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> K9 with a nice looking jumpshot. Tough luck Mobley almost had another sweet dish.


K9 playing like it's Sunday. :laugh:

GO KINGS!!!


Kings 82-68 Lakers

3rdQ with 5 minutes left...


----------



## Twix

Mo for another 3!!!! :clap:

Jerry Reynolds: Mo is Pedja-Mo...:laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

Luke hit a floater :clap:


----------



## Twix

Corliss shoots funny...like Shawn Marion. :laugh:


----------



## Tersk

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Tell you the truth Theo, i dont wanna play the Mavs, i dont think anyone wants to play them right now... Maybe we get lucky and lose 2 games next week and finish at 6...


Bah, I sure hope not. No offense, but I'd rather play the Kings in the first round tahn Houston or Denver

Will make another interesting rivalry


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> Your fans actually cheered for Webber I thought that was pretty cool cuz the Mavs fans sorta Booed NAsh.


He put us on the Map. 


Actually made a lot of us Kings fans. Me for one. I became fan because of him, vlade and peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Bah, I sure hope not. No offense, but I'd rather play the Kings in the first round tahn Houston or Denver
> 
> Will make another interesting rivalry


It sure is gonna be fun to watch. Hopefully more scoring then last years playoffs. :laugh:

They actually played defense last year.


----------



## mavsmania41

Yeah I wouldnt mind moving Finley after this year but if we were gonna do it we should have a long time ago cuz we are eating it now. We arnt gonna get crap for him. He has a big contract the only people stupid enough to take it would be the Kncicks cuz they were stupid enough to do it with Allan Houston. one thing that makes me mad is Finley is the highest paid player on the Mavs I think dirk should. On yeah and we had Micheal Redd signed to an offer sheet until the Bucks matched it.


----------



## Pejavlade

Theo! said:


> Bah, I sure hope not. No offense, but I'd rather play the Kings in the first round tahn Houston or Denver
> 
> Will make another interesting rivalry


Kings have been rolling as of late avg close to 120 pts in thier winning streak and looks like they will get that tonight without Peja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Corliss shoots funny...like Shawn Marion. :laugh:


I know. :laugh:

He's making them.


----------



## Pejavlade

What a nice move by Bibby little scoop, loving it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

GO BIBBY!!!!!

Kings 89-77 Lakers


2:30 left....


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Yeah I wouldnt mind moving Finley after this year but if we were gonna do it we should have a long time ago cuz we are eating it now. We arnt gonna get crap for him. He has a big contract the only people stupid enough to take it would be the Kncicks cuz they were stupid enough to do it with Allan Houston. one thing that makes me mad is Finley is the highest paid player on the Mavs I think dirk should. On yeah and we had Micheal Redd signed to an offer sheet until the Bucks matched it.


Yeh man, didn't we have him for 4 years 12 million...imagine if he would of been here

Josh even deserves a higher paycheck than Finley, IMO.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> What a nice move by Bibby little scoop, loving it.


I really like that play too!! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Yeh man, didn't we have him for 4 years 12 million...imagine if he would of been here
> 
> Josh even deserves a higher paycheck than Finley, IMO.


Finley actually used to be good. What happened to him. :confuses:


----------



## Pejavlade

Will Luke get a triple double he has 8pts 11reb 7asts.


----------



## mavsmania41

Last offseason Dallas gave up thier MLE up for Marquis Daniels. I think Marquis makes more than Josh does.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sasha with an airball. :laugh:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> It sure is gonna be fun to watch. Hopefully more scoring then last years playoffs. :laugh:
> 
> They actually played defense last year.


Your getting it mixed up my man Ilir, last year there was no D at all. The only match were D was played was when Mavs spanked the Kings

This series will be interesting, because both teams have improved their overall game and especially their defense..so it won't just be a run-a-thon series


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat with a three 92-77. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> Last offseason Dallas gave up thier MLE up for Marquis Daniels. I think Marquis makes more than Josh does.


Man Daniels was a steal. Great job the GM did there. :yes:


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Will Luke get a triple double he has 8pts 11reb 7asts.


Wow, I didn't know that was his stats.  He's very active today though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Will Luke get a triple double he has 8pts 11reb 7asts.


I hope he does.

It will be a first for him probably. :whoknows:


----------



## mavsmania41

As Finley got older he took on his role as the 2nd or 3rd scoring threat.He has just gotten older and settle's on so many Jumpers. If his jump shot isnt hitting he isnt worth even playing anymore.Thats why Avery goes to Stack or Marquis.


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Wow, I didn't know that was his stats.  He's very active today though.


17pts 4reb 8asts nice stat line.

Ops didnt see that you were talking about Luke, but Ill post Cats stats just incase.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Your getting it mixed up my man Ilir, last year there was no D at all. The only match were D was played was when Mavs spanked the Kings
> 
> This series will be interesting, because both teams have improved their overall game and especially their defense..so it won't just be a run-a-thon series


No, I'm not Theoitzki, as I remember our games were in the nineties. :whoknows:

Maybe I'm wrong. Some check it out at nba.com


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Last offseason Dallas gave up thier MLE up for Marquis Daniels. I think Marquis makes more than Josh does.


In order of who gets paid the most on the Mavericks, it goes

Michael Finley
Keith Van Horn
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry
Erick Dampier
Jerry Stackhouse
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Marquis Daniels
Shawn Bradley
Evan Eschmeyer
Devin Harris
Darrell Armstrong
DJ MBenga
Pavel Podkolzin
Avery Johnson
Alan Henderson


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> As Finley got older he took on his role as the 2nd or 3rd scoring threat.He has just gotten older and settle's on so many Jumpers. If his jump shot isnt hitting he isnt worth even playing anymore.Thats why Avery goes to Stack or Marquis.


Also Stack was a steal too. :greatjob:

I've always liked him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> In order of who gets paid the most on the Mavericks, it goes
> 
> Michael Finley
> Keith Van Horn
> Dirk Nowitzki
> Jason Terry
> Erick Dampier
> Jerry Stackhouse
> Tariq Abdul-Wahad
> Marquis Daniels
> Shawn Bradley
> Evan Eschmeyer
> Devin Harris
> Darrell Armstrong
> DJ MBenga
> Pavel Podkolzin
> Avery Johnson
> Alan Henderson


Wow, so Finely gets paid more than Dirk. :nonono:

That is just wrong.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 94-82 Lakers

THIRD QUARTER IS OVER!!!


Bibby misses at the buzzer. Oh well. 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings have very good balanced scoring this game, so far 18,17,15,14,Peja's 14 in 7min.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

First Peja , now Luke Walton is about to get a triple double on us ? Why God ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Stack brings toughness did any of you guys out on the west coast hear about his fight with Snyder of the Utah Jazz he beat the crap out of him and got suspended for a game.


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> No, I'm not Theoitzki, as I remember our games were in the nineties. :whoknows:
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong. Some check it out at nba.com


*Game 1: *Sacramento 116, Dallas 105 box
*Game 2: *Sacramento 83, Dallas 79 box 
*Game 3: *Dallas 104, Sacramento 79 box
*Game 4: *Sacramento 94, Dallas 92 box
*Game 5: *Sacramento 119, Dallas 118 box


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Kings have very good balanced scoring this game, so far 18,17,15,14,Peja's 14 in 7min.


Yeah, thats very good. We just gotta close the 4th quarter on a good note and off we go to PHX. (I see Kekai waiting :groucho: )


----------



## Twix

I love Kenny Thomas' rebounds!! Did you guys see that guy jumped for that rebound after Bibby miss that buzzer beating shot?? He jumped much higher than any of those Lakers!  I love this guy...especially his rebounding!  That's what happens when Kings used to suck at rebounding and we now have a good rebounding in the team. :laugh:

I heard that Thomas learns his rebounding from watching Ben Wallace tapes! If you watch the Kings, watch Thomas and when someone miss...he's always there trying to get a rebound 90% of the time!! :clap:


----------



## Tersk

Go Sacramento! I want you to win!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> *Game 1: *Sacramento 116, Dallas 105 box
> *Game 2: *Sacramento 83, Dallas 79 box
> *Game 3: *Dallas 104, Sacramento 79 box
> *Game 4: *Sacramento 94, Dallas 92 box
> *Game 5: *Sacramento 119, Dallas 118 box


Game 2,3, and 4 weren't that high scoring. :whoknows:

That's what I meant. It wasn't like every game was 110+.


----------



## mavsmania41

here are last years scores 

Kings 116, Mavericks 105 | Box score
Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame The Run 
Gm 2: Kings 83, Mavericks 79 | Box score
Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame comments 
Gm 3: Mavericks 104, Kings 79 | Box score
Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame comments 
Gm 4: Kings 94, Mavericks 92 | Box score
Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame comments 
Gm 5: Kings 119, Mavericks 118 | Box score Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame


----------



## mavsmania41

oh sorry beat me 2 it


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> here are last years scores
> 
> Kings 116, Mavericks 105 | Box score
> Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame The Run
> Gm 2: Kings 83, Mavericks 79 | Box score
> Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame comments
> Gm 3: Mavericks 104, Kings 79 | Box score
> Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame comments
> Gm 4: Kings 94, Mavericks 92 | Box score
> Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame comments
> Gm 5: Kings 119, Mavericks 118 | Box score Highlights: 56k | 300k Postgame


Nice job Mavsmania41. :greatjob:


----------



## Tersk

Ha! I beat you too it, punk


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> oh sorry beat me 2 it


No problem man.


----------



## Pejavlade

Theo! said:


> *Game 1: *Sacramento 116, Dallas 105 box
> *Game 2: *Sacramento 83, Dallas 79 box
> *Game 3: *Dallas 104, Sacramento 79 box
> *Game 4: *Sacramento 94, Dallas 92 box
> *Game 5: *Sacramento 119, Dallas 118 box



That was a glorious series.


----------



## Pejavlade

8 point game Coach doesn't look happy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, Lakers are down by 8.

They have the ball now.

10:50 left...


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Kings have very good balanced scoring this game, so far 18,17,15,14,Peja's 14 in 7min.


Yeah, if Pedja wasn't hurt. HE'll probably have 30+ points.

Lakers are going on a run right now. Fans are getting into the game.

COME ON,KINGS!!!


----------



## mavsmania41

. Player Salary Ratio Yrs
Rm Notes Send To 
Michael Finley 48.9 3 TK Boston 
Keith Van Horn 48.5 1 - Boston 
Dirk Nowitzki 42.2 3 TK Boston 
Erick Dampier 25.8 6 - Boston 
Jason Terry 25.1 1 - Boston 
Jerry Stackhouse 24.9 2 - Boston 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad 22.6 2 - Boston 
Marquis Daniels 16.4 5 - Boston 
Shawn Bradley 13.4 3 - Boston 
Devin Harris 9.2 4 - Boston 
Darrell Armstrong 7.6 0 - Boston 
Pavel Podkolzine 3.6 4 - Boston 
Josh Howard 2.9 3 - Boston 
Didier Ilunga-Mbenga 2.7 2 - Boston 
Alan Henderson 0.7 0 - Boston 
Steve Logan 0 0 - Boston


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 94-86 Lakers

4thQ with 10:00 left....

GO KINGS!!!

Play some defense.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> 8 point game Coach doesn't look happy.


I'm not happy too...lol


----------



## Pejavlade

Its Bibby and Cat time right now get them the ball and maybe Songalia!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Songaila and Vujacic going at it. :clap:


Still up by eight.


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> I'm not happy too...lol


Yeah this has been a terrible day for me.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cat with 2. :clap:

Kings 96-86 Lakers


----------



## mavsmania41

Daniels is making good money for a undrafted player in his second season. Thats why i thought he was going to start this season.I really thought our starting lineup was gonna be like this.

Pg Terry
Sg Daniles
Sf Finley
PF- Nowitzki
C- Damp 
then have josh off the bench cuz thats what nelly was doing in the playoffs with the exception of damp and Terry.


----------



## Pejavlade

Devon hits a 3 Kings lead 96-89. Go Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Butler fouled.

Kings 96-89 Lakers

Damn they're so close. :nonono:


----------



## Twix

Kings are now down 6 with 9 mins left in 4th Qtr.

Come on Kings!!


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk did lead the first round in scoring aginst you guys he had to score because nash really sucked and so did Finley last year.


----------



## Pejavlade

Strong take by Butler, he makes both freethrows 5 point game. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> Daniels is making good money for a undrafted player in his second season. Thats why i thought he was going to start this season.I really thought our starting lineup was gonna be like this.
> 
> Pg Terry
> Sg Daniles
> Sf Finley
> PF- Nowitzki
> C- Damp
> then have josh off the bench cuz thats what nelly was doing in the playoffs with the exception of damp and Terry.


Yeah, that would have been a good team. :yes:


----------



## Twix

Darn...Darius and Brian both with 5 fouls! :no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Damn, Kings 96-91 Lakers. 

WOW!!! :nonono:


WHY PEJA WHY!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Darn...Darius and Brian both with 5 fouls! :no:


Yeah, that sucks. :nonono:

Tag hasn't got any PT. 

Get Kmart in coach, or Evans. Comon.


----------



## mavsmania41

brings back memorys seeing vlade Divacs in a fakers uniform.He looked better in purple. you know before Damp I was wishing the mavs would try to get Vlade or arvidos Sabonnis.


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Damn, Kings 96-91 Lakers.
> 
> WOW!!! :nonono:
> 
> 
> WHY PEJA WHY!!!!!


Peja's injurie has still to sink in, I keep thinking hes on the bench.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 96-91 Lakers

4thQ with 8 Minutes left....


Play some defense guys.


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, that would have been a good team. :yes:


I'm glad it's not that, I prefer this team more with Josh. He desveres to be an All-NBA defender


----------



## Pejavlade

Luke 1 assist shy off triple double.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> I'm glad it's not that, I prefer this team more with Josh. He desveres to be an All-NBA defender


I prefer Daniels more. :laugh:

Like the way he wears the headband. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

Oh Kenny with almost a wicked put back but it didnt go in.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

George misses a three. and they still get the ball back. :curse:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 98-91 Lakers

GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Oh Kenny with almost a wicked put back but it didnt go in.


remember what I said about Kenny and his rebounds??


----------



## Pejavlade

Bad pass by Sasha looked like a travel to me, Luke is taking a beating out there.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Corliss in. Nice. :greatjob:

This is what we need. A guy with experience. :yes:

TIMEOUT!!


----------



## mavsmania41

Remember that game against Miami when Finley was hurt and dirk scored 42 and daniles had 23 marquis had his hair spiked up and colored blue with a head band that was pretty cool. I think howard looks bad with corn rows tho.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Luke 1 assist shy off triple double.


Oooh....now Luke is going to try much harder!! I can hear him talking with his dad about this if he gets his Triple double. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Bad pass by Sasha looked like a travel to me, Luke is taking a beating out there.


I thought so too. :whoknows:

They looked like they were going to beat us but it's looking good for us now.


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Corliss in. Nice. :greatjob:
> 
> This is what we need. A guy with experience. :yes:
> 
> TIMEOUT!!


He's in and already gets a layup!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Oooh....now Luke is going to try much harder!! I can hear him talking with his dad about this if he gets his Triple double. :laugh:


If Walton was at this game as a commentator he would say Throw it to someone big man (or small man) :laugh:

Walton is funny.


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I prefer Daniels more. :laugh:
> 
> Like the way he wears the headband. :greatjob:


Seen Dirk in his headband, he's worn it like 5 times this season. He wears it when we go retro


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> He's in and already gets a layup!


:clap: 

Hope he continues playing like this. We need him now more than ever.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Walton is out for now. :laugh:

Also has 2 steals. Great job to him.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I thought so too. :whoknows:
> 
> They looked like they were going to beat us but it's looking good for us now.


DOn't say that Yet!!  Hehe


Bibby for 3!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby with a huge 3, saved our position that time.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby with a three. :clap:

Kings 101-92 Lakers


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> If Walton was at this game as a commentator he would say Throw it to someone big man (or small man) :laugh:
> 
> Walton is funny.


Waltons a good commentator, not only is he funny -- but he knows whats going on. Not like a certain other commentator, let's call him Charles B. or C. Barkley


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> DOn't say that Yet!!  Hehe
> 
> 
> Bibby for 3!!


I'm confident in our team.


----------



## Pejavlade

Bibby shaken up, please dont tell me hes injuried.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Waltons a good commentator, not only is he funny -- but he knows whats going on. Not like a certain other commentator, let's call him Charles B. or C. Barkley


Barkley tries to be funny. :laugh:

Actually just looking at Walton and his big teeth it makes you laugh. :laugh:


----------



## mavsmania41

been fun posting with you kings fan on here.


----------



## Pejavlade

Yes, nice lay-up by Bibby, Devon another 3 godness.


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> been fun posting with you kings fan on here.


Here Here!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby with a deuce. :clap:

Kings 103-97 Lakers


I thought I saw Lakers coach asking for TimeOut.


----------



## mavsmania41

Frank Hamlin isnt even good enough to hold Rudy T's Jock or wax his shoes. I bet he is gone after the season.


----------



## Pejavlade

mavsmania41 said:


> been fun posting with you kings fan on here.


Thanks for posting, keep it up rivary off and on the court. :clap:


----------



## Tersk

Mike "clutch" Bibby...he's a favourite of mine


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

mavsmania41 said:


> been fun posting with you kings fan on here.


Been fun having you here too man. :greatjob:

I'll give you 1000 points for that. :yes:


Come often.


----------



## Pejavlade

Why was there Technical I missed it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Mike "clutch" Bibby...he's a favourite of mine


It's cool to know that. Never thought you'd say that. :laugh:

:greatjob:


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Bibby shaken up, please dont tell me hes injuried.


When that happen, I held my breath. THen I saw Bibby get up and I just felt like cheering and hugging him. 

If Bibby got hurt...I would have cried.  lol


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Why was there Technical I missed it.


Me too. 

Maybe Twix will tell us.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Why was there Technical I missed it.


defensive 3 seconds on Lakers


----------



## Tersk

Pejavlade said:


> Thanks for posting, keep it up rivary off and on the court. :clap:


Bah! Do I not get a special thank you aswell?


----------



## mavsmania41

Pop is a great coach but his face is skined to hell he needs some face surgery. And Big Nelly needed a belly tuck.I respect mike de Antonie and Rick Adelman for keeping the up tempo style alive.


----------



## Tersk

Twix said:


> defensive 3 seconds on Lakers


4:13 LAL - Foul on C. Butler - away from ball

You sure it was that? According to Yahoo! it was a foul away from the ball


----------



## Twix

mavsmania41 said:


> been fun posting with you kings fan on here.


Join us anytime !! :banana:


----------



## Pejavlade

Theo! said:


> Bah! Do I not get a special thank you aswell?


_2000.00 points donated to Theo! successfully! _


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings in the playoffs 7 years under Adelman.

1 time during the 12 years before Adelman came. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow, Willamson what a play and 1. :clap:


----------



## Twix

CORLISS!!!! 2 +1!!! :clap:


----------



## Twix

^And that was 3 pt play Corliss had to do with 4 secs too.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

10000 points given to Twix by me.

4500 to mavsmania41 by me and pejavlade

7000 to theo from both me and pejavlade 

:wave:

Come anytime guys. You'll get the same treatment. :yes:


----------



## Tersk

I'm a bit late, but Bibby misses two free throws..hmm


----------



## Pejavlade

WHAT that was cearly a charge, did you see Brain Grant shoulder, terrible call.


----------



## Tersk

Bad pass by Corliss

Kings up 6


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

We're up by 5 and it's under 2 minutes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

The wildcat aka the clutch done it again. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Clutch baby nice jumper by Bibs over Grant.


----------



## Pejavlade

Yes Cat clutch nice pull up. 111-102 Kings. 1min left.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 111-102 Lakers

4thQ with :55 left...

If it wasn't for Bibby and Corliss we would have lost this game. 

:clap: to them. :yes:


GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Walton didn't get his triple double. BOOOO


GO KINGS!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Cat made a nice pocket jumper, 21pts 9asts. :clap: Feel bad for Luke if he doesn't get Triple double.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings 113-104 Lakers

4thQ with 21.1 left....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Cat made a nice pocket jumper, 21pts 9asts. :clap: Feel bad for Luke if he doesn't get Triple double.


The coach is not putting him in. :curse:


----------



## Tersk

Yes, a win!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hey, they put him in. :clap:


----------



## Tersk

What a mean coach, not letting Luke get the triple double


----------



## Pejavlade

Hes I think they should give him an assist.


----------



## Tersk

Bah, forget that


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mavs fans will cheer for us so we get to play again in first round. :groucho:

GO KINGS AND MAVS!!!! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Bah, forget that


He didn't know suposedly (sp). 

An assistant told him and then he put Walton in. :laugh:


----------



## Twix

Walton is in now... 

The forum wasn't working for me for a while? Anyone else had that problem??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I'll be happy if Walton gets his TD.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Walton is in now...
> 
> The forum wasn't working for me for a while? Anyone else had that problem??


Me too. Something wrong with the server probably. Good it's fixed now. :clap:


----------



## Tersk

Nope, I would imagine BBB.net doesn't like you

:jk: It was down for a while aswell


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Funny thing, Walton is laughin and having fun out there while at the same time losing the game. :laugh: 

Great guy. :greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Walton is in now...
> 
> The forum wasn't working for me for a while? Anyone else had that problem??


Me too I think it usally does that around this time. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KINGS WIN!!! :clap:

*Kings 115*-106 Lakers

FINAL!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

And no Triple Double for Walton


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> Nope, I would imagine BBB.net doesn't like you
> 
> :jk: It was down for a while aswell


:laugh:

:biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Too bad devon missed that 3 look would have had a triple double.

Bad news- Peja inj
Good news- I win 20,000 points.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> 10000 points given to Twix by me.


Thanks Ilir!! :worship: I feel...special. 



YAY!! KINGS WIN!!!! I love beating the Lakers! :banana: 

Now...:gopray: Pedja.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> And no Triple Double for Walton


 1000.00 points donated to AnDrOiDKing4 successfully!


Good job. :greatjob:


And yeah, I'm kinda sad he didn't get it. God knows when he'll come this close again. :sad:


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Me too I think it usally does that around this time. :whoknows:


Maybe too many people on the server at the same time? :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos:*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Thanks Ilir!! :worship: I feel...special.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! KINGS WIN!!!! I love beating the Lakers! :banana:
> 
> Now...:gopray: Pedja.


You're welcome Twix. 

GO KINGS!!! :clap::cheers::biggrin::banana:


and, :gopray: Get Well Peja!!! Soon!!! :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Too bad devon missed that 3 look would have had a triple double.
> 
> Bad news- Peja inj
> Good news- I win 20,000 points.


:clap:

Keep winning man.

I'm not sure if we should bet on the Kings tomorrow night. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *Game Photos:*


More pics to come later. :greatjob:


----------



## Twix

Wow, you're fast posting those pics Pejavlade! 

Poor Vlade....  Can't even watch the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bibby once again when we miss someone comes up big. This guy is not afraid of anyone. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

S-Star said:


> Kings will take this one
> 
> 114-105



Congrats S-Star you are the winner of Predict The Score Challange.

*1000.00 points donated to S-Star successfully!  *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Wow, you're fast posting those pics Pejavlade!
> 
> Poor Vlade....  Can't even watch the game.


Pejavlade is like Wade (Flash). 

We should call him Flash from now on. :yes:


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Wow, you're fast posting those pics Pejavlade!
> 
> Poor Vlade....  Can't even watch the game.


I try to do my best. 10000.00 points donated to Twix successfully! thanks for doing a great job today. Keep it up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Congrats S-Star you are the winner of Predict The Score Challange.
> 
> *1000.00 points donated to S-Star successfully!  *


 1000.00 points donated to S-Star successfully! Done!!! 

GO S-STAR!!!


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> I try me best. 10000.00 points donated to Twix successfully! thanks for doing a great job today. Keep it up.


WOW! I can't believe this!! I got 20,000 points today!! I think some more since I bet at ucash earlier for games. Most of the teams I bet on won too! 

Thanks soo much pejavlade! :worship:


----------



## Pejavlade

Box Score 

*Bibby 26pts 5reb 7ast 2 stl
Cat 23pts 4reb 10ast 1stl*


----------



## Twix

This is what they said on the news:

When you need a bucket...who do you call?? 


Bibby Buster.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> WOW! I can't believe this!! I got 20,000 points today!! I think some more since I bet at ucash earlier for games. Most of the teams I bet on won too!
> 
> Thanks soo much pejavlade! :worship:


Remember to keep doing a good job. And bring your friends also. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> This is what they said on the news:
> 
> When you need a bucket...who do you call??
> 
> 
> Bibby Buster.


:laugh:

Bibby is the man. :yes:

How about those people that said he doesn't deserve the contract that he got. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento 115, LA Lakers 106



> LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Mike Bibby led six players in double figures with 26 points as the Sacramento Kings defeated the Los Angeles Lakers 115-106 Friday night for their fourth straight victory.
> 
> Cuttino Mobley added 23 points and 10 assists, Maurice Evans scored 16, Kenny Thomas 15 and Corliss Williamson 11. Peja Stojakovic had 14 points before leaving for good in the first quarter with a strained left groin. The playoff-bound Kings won the season series 3-1.
> 
> Luke Walton barely missed a triple-double with 10 points, 12 rebounds and nine assists starting in place of Kobe Bryant. Bryant missed the game to be with his ailing wife, who had an ectopic pregnancy in which a fertilized egg implants outside the uterus. His status for the Lakers' final three games is uncertain.
> 
> *Sacramento coach Rick Adelman earned his 707th career victory, tying him with John MacLeod for 14th on the NBA's list. He ranks fourth in wins among active coaches, behind Detroit's Larry Brown, Utah's Jerry Sloan and Denver's George Karl. ... The Lakers placed G Tierre Brown on the injured list with left knee tendinitis. ... Lakers F Lamar Odom, on the injured list, said he'll have surgery early next week to repair a torn labrum in his left shoulder and won't be able to shoot a basketball for a few months. ... New Los Angeles Sparks coach Henry Bibby attended the game to see his son Mike.*


GREAT JOB ADELMAN!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Twix

CONGRATS COACH!!!!!!!!!! :woot:


And that's cool that Bibby's dad was at the game!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> CONGRATS COACH!!!!!!!!!! :woot:
> 
> 
> And that's cool that Bibby's dad was at the game!


I thought so too. :yes:

They're trying to fix their relationship I believe. I hope they do. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I thought so too. :yes:
> 
> They're trying to fix their relationship I believe. I hope they do. :gopray:


Im sure they will if thats the case, Mike is a great guy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Im sure they will if thats the case, Mike is a great guy.


He sure is. 

I actually never knew why they didn't talk. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix

Vlade played only 4 mins...


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Vlade played only 4 mins...


I saw Vlade trying to fire up the Laker squad but to me he doesn't really belong there, hopefully he comes back...

:cheers:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He sure is.
> 
> I actually never knew why they didn't talk. :whoknows:


I think Bibby's dad left his mom or something. So after that, Bibby never really got to know his dad. :whoknows:

Speaking of dads, did you know that Darius' dad is also disable? His dad was a contruction worker and got hurt at his job. Lost both of his legs.  And Brad's dad left Brad when he was still 6-7 yrs old. :no:

So to you males, don't leave your kids. They might become NBA stars someday!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I saw Vlade trying to fire up the Laker squad but to me he doesn't really belong there, hopefully he comes back...
> 
> :cheers:


Yeah, thats true. His firing up would work with us better. :yes:

COME VLADE COME!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I think Bibby's dad left his mom or something. So after that, Bibby never really got to know his dad. :whoknows:
> 
> Speaking of dads, did you know that Darius' dad is also disable? His dad was a contruction worker and got hurt at his job. Lost both of his legs.  And Brad's dad left Brad when he was still 6-7 yrs old. :no:
> 
> *So to you males, don't leave your kids. They might become NBA stars someday! *


:laugh:

I know I won't. We have tradition me and pejavlade in our countries to stay with families. 


But yeah those stories about Darius and Brad are sad. :sad:


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> I think Bibby's dad left his mom or something. So after that, Bibby never really got to know his dad. :whoknows:
> 
> Speaking of dads, did you know that Darius' dad is also disable? His dad was a contruction worker and got hurt at his job. Lost both of his legs.  And Brad's dad left Brad when he was still 6-7 yrs old. :no:
> 
> So to you males, don't leave your kids. They might become NBA stars someday!


Wow, I did not know that Best wishes to all thier families.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

All the pics now...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Wow, I did not know that Best wishes to all thier families.


Yeah, especially Songailas family.

Maybe Zalgrinis can fill us in with more info about it.


----------



## Pejavlade

I got alot of respect for Caron, hes really a great guy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> I got alot of respect for Caron, hes really a great guy.


Me too. :yes:

Props to him. 

He's a guy I would want in my team. :yes:


----------



## Twix

I read an article about Darius last year. That's what it said about Darius' dad. His dad didn't want him to come to the US (Wake Forest) but Darius said that he wanted to. Finally his dad said OK.




DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I know I won't. We have tradition me and pejavlade in our countries to stay with families.


Good...keep it up!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I read an article about Darius last year. That's what it said about Darius' dad. His dad didn't want him to come to the US (Wake Forest) but Darius said that he wanted to. Finally his dad said OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Good...keep it up!


If he hadn't come he wouldn't be on the NBA probably.

Also where is Wake Forest?? I always thought it's in Washington State. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

That had to be one of the more depressing games of the season...after Peja got hurt, the game just seemed to drag on and on

Hopefully Bibby is alright for tomorrow's game, that bruise looked pretty nasty.:sour:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings Topple Lakers; Stojakovic Injured 



> LOS ANGELES, April 15 (Ticker) -- Mike Bibby and Cuttino Mobley helped the Sacramento Kings pick up a key victory, which may have come at a big price.
> 
> Bibby scored 26 points and Mobley collected 23 and 10 assists as the Kings posted a 115-106 victory over their once-bitter rivals, the Los Angels Lakers.
> 
> *Sacramento (49-30) remained fifth in the Western Conference, one game ahead of Houston and Denver, who are both 48-31 and play Saturday at Houston. *











Sacramento's Kenny Thomas tallied 15 points and nine rebounds on Friday.


We gotta win the rest or we'll drop to 6th. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> He probably is. :laugh:
> 
> One thing that surprises me is that they almost never show Petrie. Is he at the games or what?


He is usually standing in the tunnel at Arco, I'm not sure if he goes on road trips.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> He is usually standing in the tunnel at Arco, I'm not sure if he goes on road trips.


Yeah, the games that they show him he's always talking to a guy from the tunnel, :laugh:, can't he get a seat or what? :biggrin:

Maybe the Maloofs make him stand. :whoknows: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> That had to be one of the more depressing games of the season...after Peja got hurt, the game just seemed to drag on and on
> 
> Hopefully Bibby is alright for tomorrow's game, that bruise looked pretty nasty.:sour:


Yeah, it was a very long game. But I'm glad we won. :biggrin:

I didn't see that. About Bibby. Hopefully he is allright. :gopray:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Maybe the Maloofs make him stand. :whoknows: :laugh:


I think even if you offer him a chair, he'll just say NO THANKS. :laugh:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Also where is Wake Forest?? I always thought it's in Washington State. :whoknows:


I think Wake Forest is in North Carolina. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I think even if you offer him a chair, he'll just say NO THANKS. :laugh:


:laugh:

He's a great guy though. :greatjob:

Hope we keep him forever. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I think Wake Forest is in North Carolina. :yes:



Way off, :laugh: wasn't I?? :sad:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We gotta win the rest or we'll drop to 6th. :nonono:


Why the mad smiley?? I thought you said you wanted us to face Sonics in the thread asking who we would want to face in the first round?? 

Nice new avatar!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Why the mad smiley?? I thought you said you wanted us to face Sonics in the thread asking who we would want to face in the first round??
> 
> Nice new avatar!


Well yeah but I changed my mind. :laugh:

We have something coming up if we face Dallas. 

Me, Theo and PejaVlade.  

Secret!!!


And thank you for you kind words for the avatar.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Well yeah but I changed my mind. :laugh:
> 
> We have something coming up if we face Dallas.
> 
> Me, Theo and PejaVlade.
> 
> Secret!!!


Really??? Interesting....what can it possible be.... :wait: 

I hope it's not something that you guys will become Mavs fans!! :devil:


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> Really??? Interesting....what can it possible be.... :wait:
> 
> I hope it's not something that you guys will become Mavs fans!! :devil:


Are lips are sealed, you will find out ones Kings win. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I didn't see that. About Bibby. Hopefully he is allright. :gopray:


Butler stepped on his leg, he was limping a bit. He should be ok, he's a warrior.


----------



## Twix

Pejavlade said:


> Are lips are sealed, you will find out ones Kings win. :biggrin:


So there's a small % that you guys will become Mav fans?? :no:

Win what?? The regular season games? Vs Mavs in the PO?



Peja vu said:


> Butler stepped on his leg, he was limping a bit. He should be ok, he's a warrior.


And some people here said that Caron is a good guy. :whofarted 





:joke: :tongue:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Butler stepped on his leg, he was limping a bit. He should be ok, he's a warrior.


He sure is. :yes:

He has a big heart. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Really??? Interesting....what can it possible be.... :wait:
> 
> I hope it's not something that you guys will become Mavs fans!! :devil:



You'll find out. If we get to play versus the Mavs. :groucho:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> And some people here said that Caron is a good guy. :whofarted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :joke: :tongue:



:laugh:

That was accidental on Butlers part. :laugh:

He's hugging Cat.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You'll find out. If we get to play versus the Mavs. :groucho:


So I guess if we never face Mavs...we'll never find out that secret, huh?


----------



## Peja Vu

More pictures, hopefully the links work!

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|52635767|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|51575958|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> So I guess if we never face Mavs...we'll never find out that secret, huh?


Guess not. :laugh:

Sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> So I guess if we never face Mavs...we'll never find out that secret, huh?



Just keep you're fingers crossed.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> More pictures, hopefully the links work!
> 
> http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|52635767|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7
> 
> http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|51575958|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7



They're not working Peja Vu. Somethings wrong.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Just keep you're fingers crossed.


This applies to all Kings/Mavs fans. :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> They're not working Peja Vu. Somethings wrong.


 Try now.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> More pictures, hopefully the links work!
> 
> http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|52635767|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7
> 
> http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...0|0|0|1|0|0|0|51575958|0|0|0|0|0||0|0|0|0&p=7



The first link worked for me but 2nd did not load.


----------



## Twix

The pics worked for me...or link. :yes:

Cool...David Arquette was at the game. :laugh: I'm glad his Lakers team lost! 



Pejavlade said:


> Just keep you're fingers crossed.


Well, if it means Kings will beat Mavs in the PO...I can't wait to face them!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Try now.


Working now. :greatjob:

Why can't we post those pics in here??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> The pics worked for me...or link. :yes:
> 
> Cool...David Arquette was at the game. :laugh: I'm glad his Lakers team lost!
> 
> 
> Well, if it means Kings will beat Mavs in the PO...I can't wait to face them!!


That too. :biggrin:

For the fans, they left kinda early. :laugh:

Didn't want to watch the end I guess.


----------



## Twix

They're doing a repeat of the Kings-Lakers game on ESPN right now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SacramentoBee.com: Kings beat Lakers 115-106 



> LOS ANGELES - Mike Bibby led six players in double figures with 26 points as the Kings defeated the Los Angeles Lakers 115-106 Friday night for their fourth straight victory.
> 
> Playing their first game in five days, the Kings led by 19 points early in the third quarter. The Lakers whittled their deficit to 12 by the end of the period, helped by Jones, who scored 14 points on 6-of-7 shooting and two 3-pointers.
> 
> The Lakers got to 96-91 on two free throws by Butler with 9:12 remaining. *But Bibby answered with six in a row to put the Kings ahead 104-97.*


Bibby, like always closing games. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> They're doing a repeat of the Kings-Lakers game on ESPN right now.


Cool, wonder if people will watch it again. 

I was going to tell you to add Pedja to your signature but I see you already have. :greatjob:


----------



## Zalgirinis

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, especially Songailas family.
> 
> Maybe Zalgrinis can fill us in with more info about it.


I actually didnt know anything about it till last season when SacBee had that article and it was puted here by PejaVu I guess. You could search for that if you really need it.



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Songaila is fouled.
> 
> Songaila JEGA!!!! ( to Zalgirinis)


Hehe, thanks man


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Zalgirinis said:


> I actually didnt know anything about it till last season when SacBee had that article and it was puted here by PejaVu I guess. You could search for that if you really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thanks man


Oh, cool then. Maybe Peja Vu will put up the link.  :biggrin:


KINGS JEGA!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Cool, wonder if people will watch it again.
> 
> I was going to tell you to add Pedja to your signature but I see you already have. :greatjob:


I would watch them no question to bad I dont have the right channel.


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Cool, wonder if people will watch it again.
> 
> I was going to tell you to add Pedja to your signature but I see you already have. :greatjob:


I'm watching it right now. :laugh: It's in the middle of 2nd Qtr. Hmm...wonder which team is gong to win?? 

Right when I found out that Pedja's going to be out, the first thing I did was add Pedja to my Get Well list.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I'm watching it right now. :laugh: It's in the middle of 2nd Qtr. Hmm...wonder which team is gong to win??
> 
> Right when I found out that Pedja's going to be out, the first thing I did was add Pedja to my Get Well list.



Hmmm, I wonder too. :biggrin: 

But yeah, I just saw it now. :laugh:

Didn't look down there until now. :clap:


----------



## bruindre

I'm REALLY SORRY to see Peja get injured, but what a delicious victory. God **** Lakers...thanks, Kings, for stompin' on these folks.


----------



## Pejavlade

Postgame Quotes-vs. LA Lakers 




> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> On Peja Stojakovic
> “I don’t know what it is…I know they said it was a pull. They said mild, I don’t know what that means, we’ll just have to wait and see.”
> 
> “I think we know pretty much what we have to do as a group. We’ve won some road games recently – three in a row on the road – and we’re going to have to win on the road, because that’s where we’re going to start. I think we know this team pretty well, it would be a lot easier if we’re all healthy…I think we have the ability to compete with anybody that we play.”
> 
> “I don’t think it matters one way or another, we just have to win. If we win, we’re going to get the highest seed that we can get, but we have a little bit of a tough game tomorrow too.”





> Mike Bibby:
> “It’s tough; Peja opens up a lot for everybody else. When he’s out everyone steps their game up. We were a little more aggressive. I’m not always looking to score, I’m looking to pass just as much. I just go out and take what they give me.”


----------



## Pejavlade

Stojakovic is a question mark 



> "It felt funny," he said of his left leg, "so I was stretching it. Then when I was running just before I really hurt it, I kind of felt it cramping up. Then after the shot, I couldn't run at all."





> "He definitely will not play," Adelman said of tonight's game in Phoenix against the Suns. "We're going to definitely be cautious with him."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Mark Kreidler: City, Kings playing arena card game 



> Just now, I think we all can agree, is no time to panic.
> 
> One year ago - that would've been a great time to panic.
> 
> You want to start worrying over whether the Kings might someday leave Sacramento? Take a ticket and stand in line. Beyond the bluster, beyond the buffoonery and beyond the button-busting credos of local pride - We Don't Need No NBA Team to Validate Our Existence - there have been thinking people mulling that very scenario for some time.
> 
> They've been mulling it through Sacramento's explosive failures of civic leadership and the area's inability to get together on a single, supportable position regarding the construction of a new sports arena. They mulled it when the Maloofs, furious at being sandbagged by a last-minute city spending cap, walked out of the City Council meeting last year, and again when the developer-led deal out in North Natomas cratered a few months back.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NBA rising in Vegas? 



> *Maloofs are trying to take All-Star Game to city ... and Stern is listening*
> 
> Sacramento may have devoted basketball fans, but it doesn't have one of the hottest party scenes in the country - not to mention its shortage of 8-foot-long hotel beds.
> 
> So perhaps it should come as no surprise that the Maloofs, owners of the Kings and a Las Vegas hotel-casino, are lobbying to take the National Basketball Association's 2007 All-Star Game not to Sacramento, but to Las Vegas.
> 
> As with everything the Maloofs do these days, some Sacramentans immediately began examining the news for hints that the family plans to move their team. Gavin Maloof, however, insisted it means nothing of the sort.
> 
> *"Las Vegas has the amenities," Maloof said in a phone interview Friday. "The league needs 5,000 first-class hotel rooms (something Sacramento lacks). Las Vegas is used to doing first-class events. This is an international city, and the NBA is an international league."*


So that means that the Maloofs really want the team in Las Vegas. :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi!

Kings played just as I expected... But they almost blew that huge lead!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

S-Star said:


> Kings played just as I expected... But they almost blew that huge lead!!


They sure did. If it wasn't for Bibby and Corliss we would be in 6th place now.


----------



## Twix

S-Star said:


> Kings played just as I expected... But they almost blew that huge lead!!


Well, I was expecting Lakers to come back into the game. I know they're not a good team but they're playing at home. Most home teams always try to find a way to come back in the game unless they're down by 30 points. What would have made me mad is if Lakers came back and lead more than 8+ points. Good thing that didn't happen.


----------

